# kernel config problem with the gentoo sources

## BoBB

when i try to make xconfig with the gentoo sources i get this ...

MyBox linux # make xconfig

rm -f include/asm

( cd include ; ln -sf asm-i386 asm)

make -C scripts kconfig.tk

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/scripts'

cat header.tk >> ./kconfig.tk

./tkparse < ../arch/i386/config.in >> kconfig.tk

-: 309: can't handle dep_bool/dep_mbool/dep_tristate condition

make[1]: *** [kconfig.tk] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/scripts'

make: *** [xconfig] Error 2

MyBox linux # 

However it works fine when i used the vanilla sources ... I will assume its something i did or didn't do since people packaging kernel source probably know more about it than me  :Smile:  So if anyone can let me know what i did/didn't do i would appreciate it  :Smile: 

----------

## delta407

Confirmed on my box.

----------

## Utoxin

My box too. Been happening for a while.

----------

